# Wait, is weed legal in the US now?



## jonajon91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Britfag here, no idea whats going on. All of a sudden over the last few days everyone has been talking about weed and Colorado. Is it legal there now or is it a medical thing. Surely this is a touch topic, though to be honest I could not be more passive about it, It does not effect me, don't smoke, can't smoke, still not smoking.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's legal for recreation too as far as I know (in Colorado anyway).


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 2, 2014)

Still a gray area of law really.
Medical and small personal quantities are OK in some states, but since federal law super-seeds (see what I did there), it's not exactly a case-closed subject.


----------



## Mklane (Jan 2, 2014)

Legal to posses and smoke. Retail weed stores opened yesterday


----------



## Shimme (Jan 2, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Britfag here, no idea whats going on. All of a sudden over the last few days everyone has been talking about weed and Colorado. Is it legal there now or is it a medical thing. Surely this is a touch topic, though to be honest I could not be more passive about it, It does not effect me, don't smoke, can't smoke, still not smoking.



State vs Federal Law is a bit strange here in the US. Colorado legalized weed for recreational use, but Federal law takes precedence, so a federal agent could potentially arrest you for it, but that basically won't happen. The feds seem to be only interested in shutting down the stores that sell it.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, our feds are too busy right now selling guns to the Mexican drug cartels .


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 2, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Yeah, our feds are too busy right now selling guns to the Mexican drug cartels .





bwahahhahahah O wait......


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jan 2, 2014)

It's legal here in Washington state too. 

I don't partake, but I am pleased nonetheless because it is a small step for freedom not dictated by some arbitrary morals.
Hopefully the federal gov can mind their own business.


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Its pretty cool to see it finally happening!

I am up here in Vancouver BC it's not legal(except for medical use) here but there is verrrrry lax enforcement and some of the best stuff in the world. I really wish they could just make the step here and make it properly legal. Maybe the next election things might start to change but who knows?

Either way its pretty cool for Colorado and Washington, im sure more states will follow suit in the next decade or so.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Jan 3, 2014)

damn must be nice lol down here in texas they will sell you a gun before a bag of weed.


----------



## metallatem (Jan 3, 2014)

30 years ago I would have been jumping for joy, but as the father of 3 high schoolers, I'm not so sure now...


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 3, 2014)

Yup, retail and full rec is legal. We can grow and possess, no license or paperwork needed. It is just like alcohol.

It's about time, IMO. Ridiculous that people go to jail or get fired for recreational marijuana in other states. I really believe it is used as a way to prosecute and bust minorities and low income folks in many areas of the country. Stoner stereotypes are bs, we need to move past the propaganda and get real as a country.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 3, 2014)

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> damn must be nice lol down here in texas they will sell you a gun before a bag of weed.


















I live in NY now but I lived in PA most of my life. I'm glad to see things changing.

NY is on the verge of passing it and i heard there were talks of it in PA as well. Great for PA folks because that is a ZERO tolerance state (which if you don't know means they can arrest you for having a spec of what they think is weed or something smoke-able).

NY calculated how much money they would make a year if they treated in like alcohol (money from taxes)....around 450 Million in NYC alone!!!! States are stupid to not pass it with the proper regulations of course!


----------



## pink freud (Jan 3, 2014)

Weed is only slightly more legal than prostitution, and even it being legal doesn't mean people can use it without consequence. For instance it is still against my company's policy, as they have chosen to follow federal law.

There was actually a kerfuffle over this place a while back: Tacoma Weekly


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 3, 2014)

pink freud said:


> Weed is only slightly more legal than prostitution, and even it being legal doesn't mean people can use it without consequence. For instance it is still against my company's policy, as they have chosen to follow federal law.
> 
> There was actually a kerfuffle over this place a while back: Tacoma Weekly



Even if every state legalized it and and the gov didn't, it would still be illegal..........if they caught you 



I work for the state....so yeah...im facked either way.


----------



## skeels (Jan 3, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Yeah, our feds are too busy right now selling guns to the Mexican drug cartels .



Well they gotta fund their illegal wars somehow. ..

Oh wait, my taxes covered that. 



Maybe they're hooked on meth? Shit's expensive.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 3, 2014)

skeels said:


> Well they gotta fund their illegal wars somehow. ..
> 
> Oh wait, my taxes covered that.
> 
> ...



Quality's gone to shit ever since BB ended though...


----------



## Nonservium (Jan 3, 2014)

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> damn must be nice lol down here in texas they will sell you a gun before a bag of weed.



I dunno man, I've been stoned for 23 years now and been here the whole time


----------



## isispelican (Jan 3, 2014)

this is really great news!


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nonservium said:


> I dunno man, I've been stoned for 23 years now and been here the whole time



I feel ya man, but once free market gets involved in the weed market price fall and quality remans high. we need that just to combat high prices for quality products (in Texas). But just like anything else when other states see how we'll CO is doing they will jump on board. It just sucks that to get things like this passed they have to attach some kind of public school benefit to it. I think the first 40 million generate goes to Colorado public schools. We should be talking the first 40 million from every state that does this and start building a Great Wall of the United States to stop border problems. TX I'm sure will fight and delay this process from coming to the state, I'm sure we will be one of the last to jump on board.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 3, 2014)

This was on the facebook earlier:


----------



## Joose (Jan 3, 2014)

^Oh, Daily Currant... they're funny.


Anyway; yes, legal in Colorado now. 18 years old to smoke it, 21 to buy it. I bought a 10 pack of assorted joints this morning, and with my Florida driver's license.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Joose said:


> Florida driver's license.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 3, 2014)

Apparently it's also legal in Portland, Maine. I don't know why ONLY Portland specifically, but hey, I always liked Portland, so zero complaints.

And I think it will pass here in NY in the next 2 years. They're finally coming around to home much money the state will make off of it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> Apparently it's also legal in Portland, Maine. I don't know why ONLY Portland specifically, but hey, I always liked Portland, so zero complaints.
> 
> And I think it will pass here in NY in the next 2 years. They're finally coming around to home much money the state will make off of it.



Hopefully less. This state needs money.


----------



## FireInside (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm shocked this didn't pass in Cali a few years back. I am sure it will happen eventually though.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 3, 2014)

Can't you still be fired or not hired in CO if the stuff is in your system? Seems like it's far from fully legal.


----------



## Joose (Jan 3, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> Can't you still be fired or not hired in CO if the stuff is in your system? Seems like it's far from fully legal.



While I was in the process of starting my business, I had to go back to working for someone else for a little while. They did tell me they require a drug test, so i asked if THC would keep me from getting the job... the answer was, "Just so long as there isn't anything else". 

This was for refurbishing Autoclaves (sterilizers for Physician Offices) too, not McDonald's or something.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 3, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Still a gray area of law really.
> Medical and small personal quantities are OK in some states, but since federal law super-seeds (see what I did there), it's not exactly a case-closed subject.



I love how the Feds crack down on weed, going over state laws, but then allow the same states to choose what to do with gay marriage even though it's recognized at a federal level. :\

I think it's great that they've FINALLY legalized this. From what I saw on someone's experiences with it, the prices aren't bad and the taxes are about 21.5% in Colorado. 

Honestly, if i could buy it legally, i'd be more than happy to pay a premium for it.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 3, 2014)

I like how there was not a single hitch on the day of, no fights for the shops selling out of weed, no people with the reefer madness parading the streets, basically everything that the anti-cannabis lobby swore would happen has not happened. The only bad thing was that the shops didn't anticipate the amount of customers they'd get, and many completely sold out of their stock.

Do any of you guys know anyone who works at a legal growing operation? I'm starting to seriously consider this as a line of work.


----------



## Labrie (Jan 3, 2014)

Ironically I had a patient last night crash his truck into a field who had THC in his system...
Luckily he didn't kill himself or anyone else. 

Just remember that even though it's now legal, it's still a drug and, like alcohol, needs to be enjoyed responsibly.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Jan 3, 2014)

Labrie said:


> Ironically I had a patient last night crash his truck into a field who had THC in his system...
> Luckily he didn't kill himself or anyone else.
> 
> Just remember that even though it's now legal, it's still a drug and, like alcohol, needs to be enjoyed responsibly.



ive never crashed a vehicle cause of THC but four loko might be another story


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> ive never crashed a vehicle cause of THC but four loko might be another story


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 3, 2014)

this whole thing is going tooo smoothly,won`t be long before "big brother" steps in a regulates the hell out of growing operations.

just look at what they did to fuel and everything else...


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 3, 2014)

It is certainly not "legal" to the point of getting job or insurance protections. Additionally renters do not have smoking or growing rights on leased property without owner consent. 

I don't think it can be regulated too much like gas or other products since it can be cultivated so easily. I do hope that people don't .... it up by getting too extreme or pushing the tolerance of non supporters. That will just lead to recriminalization and trying to "put the genie back in the bottle."


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 3, 2014)

Labrie said:


> Ironically I had a patient last night crash his truck into a field who had THC in his system...
> Luckily he didn't kill himself or anyone else.
> 
> Just remember that even though it's now legal, it's still a drug and, like alcohol, needs to be enjoyed responsibly.


 
Did he also have alcohol in his system? Of course THC stays for so long it's really hard to tell when it was used or if it had any relevance to the accident.
Unless he admitted being stoned on impact .

On the other hand weed can definitely cause some people to get sort of motion sick in certain situations, especially if it's strong stuff and the person is a lightweight or has had a couple drinks first before getting in the vehicle.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 4, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Did he also have alcohol in his system? Of course THC stays for so long it's really hard to tell when it was used or if it had any relevance to the accident.
> Unless he admitted being stoned on impact .
> 
> On the other hand weed can definitely cause some people to get sort of motion sick in certain situations, especially if it's strong stuff and the person is a lightweight or has had a couple drinks first before getting in the vehicle.



Yeah, I've seen people drum up statistics about the dangers of weed while leaving out the fact that it metabolizes so slowly. I don't think that's what he meant, but still. Specificity is a virtue. 

I agree with his sentiment, though. There's nothing wrong with getting really high or really drunk, just don't put yourself or others at risk.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 4, 2014)

I've been following this all very closely being's I live in Washington State. I'm only 17 and I really hope that by the time I turn 21 they've got this system figured out better. As it stands I don't think it's all too great. 
Yeah you can toke up, but if you get pulled over within a day of getting super stoned say good bye to your job, license etc...

Though something about the thought of walking into a pot store and buying an assorted pack of joints makes my loins froth.


----------



## AndreLyles (Jan 4, 2014)

Just became legal in Colorado!


----------



## will_shred (Jan 5, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> this whole thing is going tooo smoothly,won`t be long before "big brother" steps in a regulates the hell out of growing operations.
> 
> just look at what they did to fuel and everything else...



The Grows are already heavily regulated, however most places don't seem to mind. As long as you follow procedure, there aren't really any problems. The law basically extends to (from what I understand), you have to have x number of security cameras running at all times, you have to account for every single gram of the plant including leafs, stems, seeds and so on. You can't grow it openly where kids might be able to steal bud, you have to grow at least something like %60 of your product in house (which actually made the quality of CO bud skyrocket). All in all the regulations for grow ops are pretty reasonable and seem to be working fine.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 5, 2014)

will_shred said:


> The Grows are already heavily regulated, however most places don't seem to mind. As long as you follow procedure, there aren't really any problems. The law basically extends to (from what I understand), you have to have x number of security cameras running at all times, you have to account for every single gram of the plant including leafs, stems, seeds and so on. You can't grow it openly where kids might be able to steal bud, you have to grow at least something like %60 of your product in house (which actually made the quality of CO bud skyrocket). All in all the regulations for grow ops are pretty reasonable and seem to be working fine.




and what are you still doing in ny....  
packup the wagon train and move west young man,freedom awaits.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 5, 2014)

Tommy Chong visits Pueblo to celebrate start of recreational marijuana sales | KOAA.com |


----------



## MikeH (Jan 5, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Britfag here



This isn't 4Chan...

But I'm glad to see some progress being made on this. I'm not a smoker myself, but I feel it's a big leap taken in being free from old school moral ideas.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 7, 2014)

Came across this randomly searching for info...



> Colorado projects $578.1 million a year in combined wholesale and retail marijuana sales to yield $67 million in tax revenue, according to the Legislative Council of the Colorado General Assembly.


----------



## morestrings111 (Jan 7, 2014)

Obama administration will not block state marijuana laws if distribution is regulated - The Washington Post



> The Obama administration said Thursday that it would not challenge laws legalizing marijuana in Colorado and Washington state as long as those states maintain strict rules involving the sale and distribution of the drug.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 7, 2014)

morestrings111 said:


> Obama administration will not block state marijuana laws if distribution is regulated - The Washington Post





well you heard it boys,the king has spoken we can have our cake...


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> well you heard it boys,the king has spoken we can have our cake...



And smoke it too!

Then eat literal cake because of munchies


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 8, 2014)

Meshugga - Clear and Frosted Glass Cool Rider Ice Bong - Glass Ice Bongs - Glass Bongs - Bongs and Waterpipes - Smoking Pipes - Grasscity.com
This belongs here


----------



## Joose (Jan 8, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Meshugga - Clear and Frosted Glass Cool Rider Ice Bong - Glass Ice Bongs - Glass Bongs - Bongs and Waterpipes - Smoking Pipes - Grasscity.com
> This belongs here



I would buy that right now if there were an "H" on the end of the brand name. 

So, my trip to a shop called Medicine Man today was pretty awesome. I bought 1/8oz of "bottom of the jar" shake for $15. I understand if a street dealer's shake is cheap... but this is a very fresh mixture of multiple strains without any stems adding weight and no grinding required; uhhh yeah I'll pay $15 for that.

And do you guys want to know something interesting? Since moving to Colorado and having bud available any time I want it, be it medicinal or now recreational; I have found that I buy and use it significantly less often. I have determined that it's because of its availability. While living in Florida, I would buy it any time someone said they had it; because by the time you want it, you may not be able to find it. And when you have a bunch, it's pretty damn tempting to smoke it. 

Being able to say, "Hmm, I think I'm going to want to have a seriously relaxed weekend; I'm going to stop by the _store for some weed_ on the way home Friday." has changed everything for me.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 8, 2014)

Joose said:


> So, my trip to a shop called Medicine Man today was pretty awesome. I bought 1/8oz of "bottom of the jar" shake for $15. I understand if a street dealer's shake is cheap... but this is a very fresh mixture of multiple strains without any stems adding weight and no grinding required; uhhh yeah I'll pay $15 for that.
> 
> And do you guys want to know something interesting? Since moving to Colorado and having bud available any time I want it, be it medicinal or now recreational; I have found that I buy and use it significantly less often. I have determined that it's because of its availability. While living in Florida, I would buy it any time someone said they had it; because by the time you want it, you may not be able to find it. And when you have a bunch, it's pretty damn tempting to smoke it.
> 
> Being able to say, "Hmm, I think I'm going to want to have a seriously relaxed weekend; I'm going to stop by the _store for some weed_ on the way home Friday." has changed everything for me.



You know, I was wondering about this. I remember once my friends and I turned 21, the allure of partying every night we could wore off fairly quickly. I don't think we ever drank strictly because it was illegal for minors or anything, but there's something to be said for the availability of it that bears some thinking. I wonder if this is something that we'll see more of as CO and WA refine and streamline the process? I would imagine it will, but I guess only time will tell.

Also, what happens to the "pothead culture" when weed becomes as commonplace as beer? I feel like the past decade has been important in solidifying a group larger than the stereotypical stoner around the cause of legalization, but will that unity fall apart without a common goal? And lastly, are either of these states making retroactive changes to either the records of those with marijuana charges, or the status of people currently incarcerated?

I don't know why I'm thinking so hard on this. If I wasn't nearly straight-edge, I'd think I was high...


----------



## pink freud (Jan 8, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> well you heard it boys,the king has spoken we can have our cake...



Two years until the next election though...


----------



## Joose (Jan 8, 2014)

pink freud said:


> Two years until the next election though...



I don't think it matters. Money talks, especially to the government, and this is all going to make lots of it.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 8, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Britfag here, no idea whats going on. All of a sudden over the last few days everyone has been talking about weed and Colorado. Is it legal there now or is it a medical thing. Surely this is a touch topic, though to be honest I could not be more passive about it, It does not effect me, don't smoke, can't smoke, still not smoking.



States do what they want and then all the potheads set up shop and everything is going honky dory and then one day the DEA walks in confiscates all the dope. Normalizing pot is the worst thing to happen in my opinion, I hope the DEA keeps hammering away. The last thing we need is more stoned people driving cars for sure.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 8, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> *picture about potential hemp market*



This. So much this. I'm happy about the recreational aspect, but the hemp aspect, which I hope comes from these recent acts of legalization, has and INCREDIBLE amount if potential.


----------



## Joose (Jan 9, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> States do what they want and then all the potheads set up shop and everything is going honky dory and then one day the DEA walks in confiscates all the dope. Normalizing pot is the worst thing to happen in my opinion, I hope the DEA keeps hammering away. The last thing we need is more stoned people driving cars for sure.



Dafuq? 



When stoned people are worse drivers than drunk people, I'll agree with that. Oh wait.. that will never be the case. Blazed and driving isn't a great idea, mildly stoned and driving will not affect you, unless you're already a driver with no sense of awareness.


And let's not forget one thing; people are going to smoke weed no matter what. Legalizing it allows for safe transactions, economic growth, hemp possibilities, etc. You have heard about kids with cancer being treated with cannabis oil instead of chemotherapy right?

The only people against legalizing marijuana tend to be ignorant, Right Wing dicks.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 9, 2014)

Joose said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's really no need to debase me with labels. I guess I could counter with something like the only people for legalizing Marijuana are retarded, Left Wing slackers but I'll stick to the facts. Marijuana is a psychoactive drug. Its also a gateway drug that gets impressionable people started on Meth, Heroin and Cocaine. Marijuana effects the way your brain functions on many different levels and its certainly not normal reality when you ingest it into your body. Long term usage can lead to lung cancer, extreme paranoia and some people a deep psychosis. 

That said, I think stoned people are every bit as dangerous behind the wheel as someone who is drunk. So yeah, luckily for the safety of the general public luckily a few rational sane people are still in charge of our nations government and recognize this fact as well. I myself was in a pretty severe automobile accident in which my "buddy" was completely baked out of his mind in the middle of the day and ran through a stop sign and got us t-boned. Many other potheads I knew did equally stupid stuff and wrecked their cars. I don't want to be on the road with these people.

Needless to say, if you don't believe me just watch the video I've posted plus there's many more on YouTube if you care to watch.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 9, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> Needless to say, if you don't believe me just watch the video I've posted plus there's many more on YouTube if you care to watch.


This video proves nothing except take everything in moderation, still I'd rather have someone who just smoked some pot behind the wheel than someone drunk. My dad has severe Arthritis and smokes weed to ease the pain and I've gotten in the car with him countless times and nothing's ever happened, he knows when he's not okay to drive and when he is. Besides for most people the "legal limit" is just a buzz and nowhere near enough to have you stumbling and falling on your ass, I think you've watched too many stoner movies, where they exaggerate things.


----------



## Joose (Jan 9, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> There's really no need to debase me with labels. I guess I could counter with something like the only people for legalizing Marijuana are retarded, Left Wing slackers but I'll stick to the facts. Marijuana is a psychoactive drug. Its also a gateway drug that gets impressionable people started on Meth, Heroin and Cocaine. Marijuana effects the way your brain functions on many different levels and its certainly not normal reality when you ingest it into your body. Long term usage can lead to lung cancer, extreme paranoia and some people a deep psychosis.
> 
> That said, I think stoned people are every bit as dangerous behind the wheel as someone who is drunk. So yeah, luckily for the safety of the general public luckily a few rational sane people are still in charge of our nations government and recognize this fact as well. I myself was in a pretty severe automobile accident in which my "buddy" was completely baked out of his mind in the middle of the day and ran through a stop sign and got us t-boned. Many other potheads I knew did equally stupid stuff and wrecked their cars. I don't want to be on the road with these people.
> 
> Needless to say, if you don't believe me just watch the video I've posted plus there's many more on YouTube if you care to watch.





...gateway drug? Really? Did you just watch Reefer Madness or something? Tylenol PM is more of a gateway drug than weed. 

Now, onto your other pieces...

Ah, your buddy was "baked out of his mind"? Did i not say being blazed and driving is not a great idea? 

There is absolutely, positively, NO evidence of smoking weed leading to lung cancer. Can it play a factor in people like myself, who also smoke tobacco? Absolutely, it's still smoke. But let's not forget the multiple other ways you can get your THC. 

Extreme paranoia; I have literally never known of anyone to experience extreme paranoia from good, natural weed. Which leads me back to my point about it being safer when it's legal. When you buy it on the street, you have absolutely no idea if it has been tainted. I knew people that would spray their stash with Raid, Mt Dew, all kinds of things just so that they could sell more because people would just assume it was just great bud.

Back to the "gateway drug" part...  i'm sorry, but it's just so funny (and sad) that there are people who still believe that BS. You know what makes people do hard drugs? Peer pressure, depression, domestic problems, etc. Or, in my case, curiousity. I ended up having some pretty serious issues with pills and heroin just a few years ago. When I checked myself into a clinic, one of the doctors told me, in confidence, that he believes THC (if legalized) would be one of the best ways to help his patients. And guess what? It sure as fcuk worked for me. 

I don't over do it, I run my own company repairing medical equipment, i have not even looked at a pill or heroin in years, I can go weeks/months without touching THC and never feel an absolute "need" to and I have never met a single person who uses THC that fits any of the labels you anti-pot people throw out.

Are there people who just sit around smoking weed all day, doing nothing with their lives? Of course. But there are people who do the same with alcohol, video games, food, porn and a million other things.

You need to do some research and stop making brash judgements on something you clearly don't have a true understanding of, my friend. That video you posted proves nothing, not in the slightest. You are making too many generalizations. Not everyone should use THC. People who experience paranoia, are paranoid people. People who can't put together a proper sentence when stoned, like my old room mate, are people who aren't exactly bright in the first place. Etc, etc, etc...

Someday, hopefully you will realize how ridiculous what you said sounds.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 9, 2014)

^ this


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 10, 2014)

Joose said:


> ...gateway drug? Really? Did you just watch Reefer Madness or something? Tylenol PM is more of a gateway drug than weed.
> 
> Now, onto your other pieces...
> 
> ...



Good for you. You're able to somewhat control your addictions. Plus you don't drive intoxicated. That's a positive thing to know there's one less stoned person on the road tonight. However, none of that negates the fact that any kind of substance abuse is harmful to a persons body no matter how you try to minimize and validate it with your personal perceptions. So by your own admission you were hooked on opiates in the form of pills and heroin. So are you seriously telling us that you never tried reefer before you did this? That doesn't sound very plausible. 

Regardless of your perspective, its my opinion that the relaxing of laws regarding Marijuana and the normalization of the consumption of it will have no positive outcome whatsoever. In fact, its going to further weaken this pathetic country of welfare slackers and create yet another generation of people addicted to any number of drugs. Besides the whole "medical" angle was explored and is proven to be nothing more than a crutch for people to simply get high because the pharmaceutical medicine that contains the actual beneficial ingredient with the THC missing wasn't popular.


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> Good for you. You're able to somewhat control your addictions. Plus you don't drive intoxicated. That's a positive thing to know there's one less stoned person on the road tonight. However, none of that negates the fact that any kind of substance abuse is harmful to a persons body no matter how you try to minimize and validate it with your personal perceptions. So by your own admission you were hooked on opiates in the form of pills and heroin. So are you seriously telling us that you never tried reefer before you did this? That doesn't sound very plausible.
> 
> Regardless of your perspective, its my opinion that the relaxing of laws regarding Marijuana and the normalization of the consumption of it will have no positive outcome whatsoever. In fact, its going to further weaken this pathetic country of welfare slackers and create yet another generation of people addicted to any number of drugs. Besides the whole "medical" angle was explored and is proven to be nothing more than a crutch for people to simply get high because the pharmaceutical medicine that contains the actual beneficial ingredient with the THC missing wasn't popular.



Actually no, I didn't smoke weed prior to my addictions.

And saying the medicinal weed is a crutch is exactly why I stereotyped you as a Right Wing dick. That's something my ignorant grandfather would've said before I basically forced him to actually do some research. Take my aunt for example... she has awful MS; obviously been on a number of "medicines", with all their side effects. Her doctors eventually said to go for MMJ. She has since cut out almost all medications, sleeps better and genuinely lives a better life because of it.

But even then... so what if people want to get high? It's a hell of a lot healthier than getting drunk, you can't OD, there's is no hangover, it does not cause violent behavior, etc. 

Again, you are heavily generalizing. Your "facts" are based on the opinion of what seems like mainstream media. Should alcohol and tobacco be outlawed as well then? Hell no. People have a right to enjoy life the way that they please, so long as it does not harm anyone else. And when they do cause harm, they pay for it. 

Just wait; over the coming years, you will eat your words. There is no way for the legalization to hurt the country. Doesn't hurt other countries. Making it illegal stripped people of a freedom and it caused us to have to import very useful hemp that we should be producing ourselves. 

I mean, you're basically saying that almost everyone who smokes weed is a lazy, pothead hippie. Is everyone who drinks a sloppy, disgusting drunk? Hell no. Be it the Left or Right wing, both instill insane levels of ignorance and THAT is what weakens this country.

Medicinal and recreational marijuana puts shady dealers out of business, helps the economy and gives us a freedom that never should have been stripped. 

How about outlawing all these companies from releasing "medicine" that cause more harm than good? "This will get rid of your headache! ....and destroy your stomach lining, immune system and digestive system...."


Edit: Also, you apparently seemed to ignore most of what I said. Your response was, yet again, all opinion. Try facts. Marijuana has never killed anyone. 

Do you believe everyone has the right to own a firearm? I'll guarantee that you do. And so do I. I'll also guarantee that you know outlawing them would only make things worse and leave good people unable to defend themselves from the criminals who will still have the guns. Do good people with guns go out murdering people? No. They can protect themselves and have a little fun at the gun range. 

Does everyone who smokes weed sit around staring at shiny things, listening to Pink Floyd? Nope.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 10, 2014)

Careful guise, I once heard about a guy crushed to death by a bale of weed. It KILLs people I tell ya!


You know the worst thing I've seen a stoner do? Eat a peanut butter and banana sandwich. Anything else was just tame in comparison.


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

ghstofperdition said:


> Careful guise, I once heard about a guy crushed to death by a bale of weed. It KILLs people I tell ya!
> 
> 
> You know the worst thing I've seen a stoner do? Eat a peanut butter and banana sandwich. Anything else was just tame in comparison.



Yeah, but... crazy food combos lead to meth.


But for real though, peanut butter and banana sandwiches rule.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 10, 2014)

Joose said:


> Actually no, I didn't smoke weed prior to my addictions.
> 
> And saying the medicinal weed is a crutch is exactly why I stereotyped you as a Right Wing dick. That's something my ignorant grandfather would've said before I basically forced him to actually do some research. Take my aunt for example... she has awful MS; obviously been on a number of "medicines", with all their side effects. Her doctors eventually said to go for MMJ. She has since cut out almost all medications, sleeps better and genuinely lives a better life because of it.
> 
> ...



So its a circular logic puzzle then? Marijuana has never killed anyone? Sure, guns have never killed anyone either. Nah, I don't believe that. Whilst Marijuana probably hasn't physically been the primary cause of death certainly one could speculate that it certainly was a factor in many people demise. Listen, Marijuana isn't a necessity of life. It honestly sounds like you're trying to say Marijuana is completely benign. Marijuana is a mind altering substance that is both addictive and damaging to the body, especially with the most common method of ingestion which is smoking. In a time when we are trying to legislate away cigarettes on many levels what sense does it make to say but on the other hand people its OK to smoke pot? This is completely illogical. So now everywhere you go in Colorado and every other state that legalizes it you can smell second hand pot smoke alongside the cigarette smoke? This is the dumbest thing I've ever heard of.

And again the "Right Wing Dick" stuff and insinuating I somehow like guns just makes you look silly. You don't know anything about me except I operate on logic while you react with your feelings. For the last time dude Marijuana is a luxury item used by people with emotional problems in order to cope with reality. Needless to say, name one substantial accomplishment scientific or otherwise that someone has achieved while stoned.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 10, 2014)

^I don't know specifically 'scientific', but Steve Jobs and Ted Turner come to mind.


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

Edit: Ya know what? Doesn't even matter. It's like arguing with a wall.

I'm gonna go get stoned, right after I bill out the 10 sterilizers I've already done preventative maintenance on this month.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 10, 2014)

I like this article: Stoned scientists | Cannabis Culture

Also, looks like Cuomo is making medicinal mary jane legal in NY. Unfortunately it seems to be a limited plan and nothing more than a election year ploy. I hope someone opposing him has a full legalization and regulation plan so Cuomo can grow a set.


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> I like this article: Stoned scientists | Cannabis Culture



Well, that'll do it. 

I had no idea about Carl Sagan. That's great.

However, he did say "WHILE stoned". Because everyone who smokes weed does so all day, every day, right??


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2014)

Hahahahaha no it is not...

Ask Prince William County how they feel about Murri-ju-wanna...


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll always be baffled at the fact that DC was one of the first places to get MMJ........


.......oh wait, it makes lots of money.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 10, 2014)

Yep all marijuana users are dirty hippies that hit the couch and eat fruity pebbles all day. Like those kids with cancer. They just lay around dying and being useless. They can't just nut up and outright deal with their bodies being zapped by tons of radiation and being poisoned by various noxious chemicals in an attempt to live a few months longer, so they turn to injecting 3 pots a day. 
It's not like it ends up being the only way they can even have anything that resembles an appetite so that they don't die of starvation before the cancer has a chance to kill them first. It's also not like there are safer alternatives to getting THC in your system than just smoking it. I mean, come on! You have to hotbox PLUMES of smoke to feel it's effects!
Mark my words, first little Suzy is smoking reefer, then she's gonna end up a lung cancer crack whore that makes sacrifices to Satan! 



Thank you Eric for providing me with the biggest laugh I've had all day. Don't ever change.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2014)

So if it's not a necessity it should be illegal?

Bye bye cell phones... People run over little girls when they pay more attention to you than the road...

Bye bye baked good, french fries, cigarettes, alcohol, and anything else that might have a negative effect on your body... It's not a necessity and it can harm you so we might as well get rid of it...

Hmm... What else don't we need that could lead to accidental or pretty much inevitable death? 

My sister stabbed me in the lip with a spork once. It doesn't know if it wants to be a fork or a spoon and since we have both, I deem it unnecessary, plus as has been proved by my being stabbed with one, they CAN be dangerous! To hell with em! Actually... Screw sporks... I really do hope those go away... 

This is why we should have never bothered to try and regulate as much as we have anyway...


----------



## molsoncanadian (Jan 10, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> There's really no need to debase me with labels. I guess I could counter with something like the only people for legalizing Marijuana are retarded, Left Wing slackers but I'll stick to the facts. Marijuana is a psychoactive drug. Its also a gateway drug that gets impressionable people started on Meth, Heroin and Cocaine. Marijuana effects the way your brain functions on many different levels and its certainly not normal reality when you ingest it into your body. Long term usage can lead to lung cancer, extreme paranoia and some people a deep psychosis.
> 
> That said, I think stoned people are every bit as dangerous behind the wheel as someone who is drunk. So yeah, luckily for the safety of the general public luckily a few rational sane people are still in charge of our nations government and recognize this fact as well. I myself was in a pretty severe automobile accident in which my "buddy" was completely baked out of his mind in the middle of the day and ran through a stop sign and got us t-boned. Many other potheads I knew did equally stupid stuff and wrecked their cars. I don't want to be on the road with these people.
> 
> Needless to say, if you don't believe me just watch the video I've posted plus there's many more on YouTube if you care to watch.




I personally don't enjoy marijuana often, but occasionally it's comforting to know that complete relaxation isn't intangible.

Im gonna have to chime in quick here, first off I respect your opinion's, and I believe you have some merit to a couple of your points, however blaming your pothead buddy for an accident you were involved in, and equating it to "stupid stuff stoners do," I would argue that you were equally stupid getting in the vehicle with him. If you are someone who follows logic, wouldn't you think twice before getting in? For someone who is so against these idea's im amazed you even have friends like that. I cant see you enjoying yourself with someone of that "caliber" given your uncompromising attitude.

Additionally, I don't know what it's like in the states, but here in Canada, if your a stoner, you get stoned regardless of the legality. I am going to make the assumption the same sentiments are true there. People are driving stoned already, everyday around you, even prior to legalizing. To suddenly lurch upon these claims just shows me how unaware you really are. Legalizing, while I do agree will provide some influence, is not the doctrine everyone will follow. If they legalized crack tomorrow I certainly wouldnt be running out to buy some.

The gateway thing, so tired of hearing it. The sooner you realize that personalites and individual experiences cultivate our decesions of tomorrow, not some green plant, the better off you will be. I would argue that things like domestic/child abuse are gateway drugs. 

I strongly believe this law is an attempt to cater to those that do, but again im certainly not negating the underlying implications of something like this being legalized.

Lastly, what's your stand on medicinal marijuana? I think it's enraging to deny people of something that helps deal with pain. Especially cancer patients, who are you (not you specifically Christian) to decide what's good for someone in immense pain. If marijuana can relieve some of that, and leave a somewhat functional member of society, im all for it. 

End of the day, im all for it, although there are certainly some logistic's left unanswered at this point, I think it's enlightening to see progressive thinking instead of echoing the arbitrary sentiments of the past.

My two cents.


----------



## Guthrielicious (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh my god.. The "War against drugs topic" has been discussed for so long and I don't understand the logic of not legazing at least marijuana for one of the many drugs. My mom has been an addict for many years now and just got clean about 2 years ago so my personal opinion on this topic is purely based on logic sense (IMO). Firstly I think there is a lack of scientific evidence in this thread when people like Eric Christian tells that he would rather 'stick to the facts' and then post a f*** youtube video.. 

There is no scientific evidence that concludes that the war on drugs has decreased the amount of drug addicts and usage. However, there has been spent an insane amout of money on this specific 'war'. I will go more in specifics later and post some scientific evidence as I'm on my phone right now.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 10, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> For the last time dude Marijuana is a luxury item used by people with emotional problems in order to cope with reality. Needless to say, name one substantial accomplishment scientific or otherwise that someone has achieved while stoned.


Whatever happened to enjoying something because it makes you happy or helps you relax, and if it helps ease someone's emotional problems what's wrong with that, it's a benefit. I'm sure music, at one point has been there for us when we've needed it emotionally, hell some people fish, hunt, paint, play video games etc. to calm themselves down and relax. Would you rather someone chill on some pot or become so overwhelmed with their emotions, that they kill themselves. And as for the scientific accomplishments made while high, Cracked take it away The 5 Greatest Things Ever Accomplished While High | Cracked.com


----------



## wespaul (Jan 10, 2014)

Having such an extreme paranoia toward weed is hilarious for so many reasons, and that avatar elevates it that much more.


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

"Funny, and sad, how anti-pot people believe everything other anti-pot people claim, isn't it? Forget the scientists who have proven (marginally) increased lung, immune system and brain function. Forget the cancer patients not having to go through chemotherapy. Forget the people with extremely painful diseases finally being able to get a good night's sleep without wondering if their medication is going to cause internal bleeding; factless, independent journalists are where it's at."
-Owner of the shop I stopped by today to buy a vaporizer, when I showed him some of this thread.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 11, 2014)

molsoncanadian said:


> The gateway thing, so tired of hearing it. The sooner you realize that personalites and individual experiences cultivate our decesions of tomorrow, not some green plant, the better off you will be. I would argue that things like domestic/child abuse are gateway drugs.



Legalizing it would make it even less likely to lead to other drugs IMO. If it leads to other things at all, aside from personalities being the cause, it is because you have to go to a drug dealer to get it who also has access to other things. Things a dispensary would not have.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 11, 2014)

Joose said:


> "Funny, and sad, how anti-pot people believe everything other anti-pot people claim, isn't it? Forget the scientists who have proven (marginally) increased lung, immune system and brain function. Forget the cancer patients not having to go through chemotherapy. Forget the people with extremely painful diseases finally being able to get a good night's sleep without wondering if their medication is going to cause internal bleeding; factless, independent journalists are where it's at."
> -Owner of the shop I stopped by today to buy a vaporizer, when I showed him some of this thread.



Be wary, because that criticism applies to pro-marijuana arguments as well. 

I recently (as in six weeks ago) reversed my opinion after doing a lot of research and thinking about it. I support the legalization of weed at the federal level, but I'm tired of seeing it lauded as a miracle drug. Studies suggest (and not all of them, mind you) that it does indeed have a place in medicine, and is not as harmful to the body as cigarettes. Of course, the studies I came across didn't have the breadth of decades to measure the effects of smoking weed as opposed to the straight THC derivatives. 

Weed is certainly less detrimental to society than alcohol, so I see no reason as to why it shouldn't be legalized. Of course, if it were up to me I would make alcohol illegal too. I'm comfortable with being a hypocrite; I'm drunk at the moment. Back to the topic at hand, though, Eric does bring up good points. On the NORML website, there is a meta-analysis of a handful of studies related to the effects of driving while you're high. Due to the nature of weed, it shows up in your system even when you're not intoxicated, but even NORML quoted the study that said that it can affect your reaction speed in "emergency situations." That lines up with my own personal experience with weed and car accidents, but anecdotal evidence is like buttholes, and all that. 

Lastly, I want to reiterate what I said earlier in this thread: It's okay to sin in whichever way floats your boat. Just make sure you're not putting yourself or others in harm's way. That means getting high as hell as well as drunk.


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2014)

^Absolutely. Of course not all pro-pot people are spitting out facts. But there are far more positive facts than negative. Anti-pot people just always seem to sound like Reefer Madness, and we all know what a load of crap that is.

I could see why you're tired of it being seen as a miracle drug, but... In a lot of ways, it kind of is. My room mate bought pill and ointment forms of it yesterday. Hasn't had to take a pill, they're for headaches; but said the ointment got rid of his shoulder pain much quicker than Icy Hot, and obviously without all the crazy chemicals.

These are things that I really hope, someday, will help our society to rid itself of the insane side effects "medicine" gives us. I'm tired of commercials being 15 seconds of how great the product is and another 30-40 seconds of possible side effects. More and more have the words "sometimes fatal" in them; how is that okay??


----------



## Koop (Jan 11, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> You don't know anything about me except I operate on logic while you react with your feelings.


 


Eric Christian said:


> For the last time dude Marijuana is a luxury item used by people with emotional problems in order to cope with reality.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 11, 2014)

EDIT: not so long winded post below.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 11, 2014)

So I've been reading this thread quite often and it's very interesting to me reading the replies. 
I'll start off by saying that I'm 17, currently a high school student, and I live in a rural town in Washington State. The way I am able to see things is probably quite different than some of you guys. In my town there is, and has always been, a large amount of marijuana growers/consumers. My town is quite small, around 1,000 pop, and it functions perfectly. 
On a daily basis when I go to school I see many of my fellow students coming to school with glazed over red-eyes. While I do not condone kids coming to school high the majority of these kids are still working hard and doing well in school. I would MUCH rather these kids come to school stoned than under the influence of other drugs. I know two girls who had dropped out of school because of prescription pill and heroin abuse; another young man recently died here because of an overdose. People aren't going to overdose on pot. 
As far as it being legal making it more available goes? In my area, there has been no change whatsoever. People have always grown pot here, and it's always been easy to get. The way I see it, teens are going to try to do drugs. I don't care what all of the surveys say, drug and alcohol use is much higher than surveys may lead you to believe. If my friends are going to try to get fu cked up on something, I'd rather marijuana be their choice than pills or alcohol. 
Now onto moderation...
The key to really enjoying pot is how much you use. There have been time periods in my life (usually summers) where I smoked a hell of a lot of ganga. On daily basis I was using at least 2 grams daily. At that point it becomes a bad thing in my opinion. A lot of people who smoke higher amounts do become somewhat addicted to it. Definitely not addicted to the extent of harder drugs; but as soon as I realized that I had begun to become less productive, less ambitious, and crave pot, I knew I needed to make a change. 
Taking a couple hits a day is wonderful as most people have done could probably attest. I for one hate being so stoned that I can not think straight, but being slightly buzzed is great. 

This all seems surreal to me though; when I think of weed I never think about it as organized and well put together as it is becoming. This all has lots of potential to be extremely beneficial to our country, but it could just as easily turn out badly and by the time I'm 21 be illegal again. 

Sorry for the poor grammar and ramblyness of this post, I've just had all of this on my mind while reading this thread.


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2014)

^What bad grammar? I didn't see any.

Anyway, a wise 17 year old, you are.

Everything enjoyable in life has to be done in moderation. Pot, alcohol, food; or even things that are good for you, like working out... too much can hurt you.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah I really need to get my food to workout ratio sorted out


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 12, 2014)

Joose said:


> Extreme paranoia; I have literally never known of anyone to experience extreme paranoia from good, natural weed. Which leads me back to my point about it being safer when it's legal. When you buy it on the street, you have absolutely no idea if it has been tainted. I knew people that would spray their stash with Raid, Mt Dew, all kinds of things just so that they could sell more because people would just assume it was just great bud.



Some minor Devil's Advocacy here, but if you consider "knowing" someone via an online forum, then you know of at least one:

<---------- This guy.

I know the shit was clean, too, because I wasn't the only one smoking it, but I was the only person who became paranoid as balls. It was awful, and I fvcking hated it.

To be fair, though, every other time I had smoked prior to that I was smoking while also drinking, so I was used to having the booze taking a bit of the effectiveness away from the weed, which meant I didn't really appreciate how little weed it'd actually take to get to me high, and I was taking HUGE hits like I'd normally have done when also drinking. I was fvcking _gone_, and the paranoia was almost unbearable.



Joose said:


> People who experience paranoia, are paranoid people.



Nope on that one. I'm not a paranoid person at all. That made it all the more unpleasant when the weed turned me into one . Again, in all fairness, it might not have happened if I'd have smoked a fair bit less. Just know that yes, it CAN make people paranoid, even if it isn't laced with Raid or PCP or something, hahaha.

Disclaimer: I'm 100% in favor of legalization. In fact, though I was never a regular smoker at all before (never even tried until I was 26), I wish it was legal here in South Korea. Now that I have gout, it'd be nice to have something to help deal with the pain during a gout attack without having to go to the clinic and get a prescription for Ultracet or some other opiate you have to be careful about taking too often (and believe me, anything less effective/over the counter just doesn't cut the mustard). 

Plus now that I've got a bum liver to worry about (from all that perfectly legal alcohol ), it'd be nice to be able to relax with a spliff on a Friday night when I'd have had a few pints in the past.

Sadly, if you guys think it'll be a while before the US totally excepts it, it's even less likely here in Korea. The current sentence for possession with intent to sell is _thirty fvcking years_. In fact, a "ring of drug dealers" that included some foreigners here to teach English was recently broken up in Korea, and all they had was that synthetic shit Spice or whatever it's called, which isn't even illegal in most places. Koreans can actually be arrested if they go overseas to a country where it's legal to smoke, smoke it there, then come back to Korea. When you're a Korean citizen, you're subject to Korea's laws no matter where you live, so they'll just prosecute you when you come back, if they find out.

So uh... don't feel too bad, everyone back in the US. Things could actually be worse .


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 12, 2014)

^ Yeah getting way too high is rarely fun in my experience. Especially if you haven't been toking often.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 12, 2014)

Joose said:


> Medicinal and recreational marijuana puts shady dealers out of business, helps the economy and gives us a freedom that never should have been stripped.



Actually, I went back and read this statement and thought about it all day. I seen this similar talking point brought forth before by the NORML crowd. So yeah, the variation of the argument I think we've all heard now goes something like this: _*

"Hey Guys! If only the government would legalize and regulate **Marijuana we'd put the bad guys out of business plus have significant new sources of tax revenue and economic growth!"*_

OK. Well lets just sit back for a minute and ponder this principle. First of all, if Marijuana is legalized then why does it need to be regulated and taxed? Legalization and regulation & taxation are two mutually exclusive things in my opinion. Who's to say how it should be regulated and at what rate it should be taxed at? On one hand, people seem to want the freedom to consume Marijuana yet they also seem to want a new set of laws imposed on themselves. This is illogical. Then who decides where this money goes? To buy more fighter jets and tanks or pork barrel projects for another one of our millionaire Congressmen? As it stands the people actually doing all the work and taking all the risks are the ones who are making all the money and spending it in their local economy's. Not like I approve of that however once the government takes over the revenue will go into a vast sucking vortex.

Then lets talk about the "bad guys". Decades ago Marijuana used to be smuggled into the USA from Canada or Mexico by organized crime elements. Additionally, Hashish was brought in from SW Asia by plane or ship. This is pretty much over with though. That said, things have changed drastically and right now as it stands the "bad guys" are mostly small independent growers who either cultivate the plants indoors under lights or outdoors on public or private land. In addition there are Mexican Cartel members that cultivate outdoors in the USA as well. Then there's the distribution network of large, medium and small dealers. Certainly all these people are typically armed criminals and moderately to extremely dangerous to be around but from an economic standpoint they do have an impact on local economy's. I remember one story with specific facts regarding the economy of Humboldt County.

Anyway, lets say hypothetically that the federal government legalizes Marijuana and then sets up a program to regulate and tax it not unlike Tobacco for example. That means if anything all of the small local farmers will still be illegal and now even more so because they would be in competition with the ultimate organized crime syndicate. This also means that there will only be one kind of Marijuana grown by big Agribusiness like Archer Daniels Midland and the patents for all the GMO clones will be owned by Monsanto.

So yeah, in your fuzzy stoned out mind you don't really think these things through do you? All you see is this rosy positive perspective of a skewed reality in which there's little smoke shops on every other block ran by skinny little bearded grow gurus with PhD's in Alaskan Fish Fertilizer or a 711 fully stocked with packs of big fat Blueberry Vanilla Smokey McStinkbuds. However, in reality it will be more likely be a pack of generic watered down tasteless smoking devices loaded with the same toxic junk they put in cigarettes to make them stay lit. And they won't tell you what the ingredients are either because that will be proprietary information just like with cigarettes.

So yeah, in closing your perception of reality is illogical and wrong. According to your logic of drug legalization then everything should be legal right? We shouldn't have any laws at all regulating drugs is what you're essentially saying? Lets just put ballons full of Cheeva, and bindles of Crank right next the Monsanto Buds and call it a day why don't we?

Careful what you wish for friend...


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 12, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> Crazed bs repubtard rant.



Every time I see your posts on here I just cringe. Lay off the Alex Jones tangent nonsense and wake the .... up. 

Smoking weed does not turn people into stoner stereotypes any more than it is a gateway drug. You need to live in the real world and not in a Nancy Reagan "Just Say No" infomercial. 

Yeah driving while intoxicated is stupid, but so is driving drunk or tipsy. Don't claim "people only get stoned if they have emotional problems" unless you are prepared to evaluate your own motives next time you crack a beer. Weed is like coffee is like chocolate is like beer is like comfort foods... It just feels good, it does not make you a junkie. 

Your Monsanto rant above is even more asinine. If all regulated production turned into GMO, corporatized, big box evil; then small breweries, local restaurants and other local trade organizations would not exist. Customers will buy what they like, some might choose Budweiser I like microbrews. 

Ps. Maybe try to be cooler to people


----------



## Joose (Jan 12, 2014)

Right on, Eric.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 12, 2014)

The government should just stay out of the whole thing altogether IMO. (and Tommy Chong's opinion for that matter )

It's like the whole marriage issue, it's just not their place to confirm or deny.

Laws should exist IMO to prohibit usage by minors, which would mean super-stiff penalties for any adult caught directly providing or allowing it's usage. Of course minors would find a way like they do everything else, but at least it sets a principal.

I think we are over-taxed to begin with, but for the sake of consistency with our current system, then maybe demand taxes be paid for any income derived from it's sales that exceed the amount for which you'd be required to normally claim income. (so if your total income is below that amount you wouldn't have to report it).


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 12, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> The government should just stay out of the whole thing altogether IMO. (and Tommy Chong's opinion for that matter )
> 
> It's like the whole marriage issue, it's just not their place to confirm or deny.
> 
> ...



What a strange world. I was agreeing with abandonist earlier, and now it appears I'm agreeing with Trench?

Legalization =/= regulation. In fact, seeing how difficult and labyrinthine the licenses are, not to mention the way some of these businesses have to operate suggests to me that lawmakers wanted to appease voters while still passing a moral judgment. "Sure, you can smoke weed, but..." 

I also find judgments based on the potential income problematic. Seems like a symptom of our hypercapitalist mindsets. Here I'll probably lose Trench, but still. If people are changing their moral standpoints on weed because of the money they stand to make, I'd just as soon not smoke. Which is easy to say, because I don't, and I live in Texas where it's still illegal and thus not taxed.


----------



## Joose (Jan 12, 2014)

I see the point you're making, but... if money fuels enough people against it to give in, it makes money and nothing bad comes of it, it's fine by me.

You're allowed to grow your own too, let's not forget that.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 12, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> Every time I see your posts on here I just cringe. Lay off the Alex Jones tangent nonsense and wake the .... up.
> 
> Smoking weed does not turn people into stoner stereotypes any more than it is a gateway drug. You need to live in the real world and not in a Nancy Reagan "Just Say No" infomercial.
> 
> ...



I'm glad my posts make you cringe. That means you're actually thinking. Give me 100 negs, I don't care. So yeah, Alex Jones is actually an just another propaganda operative of the NWO Cabal just like the whole Coast To Coast AM crew so I don't pay much attention to that stuff. Also, I don't "crack beers" or drink any alcohol for that matter, haven't in decades once I figured out it was poison and I didn't need to function on a daily basis. I used to chew Copenhagen as well but again drinking beers and chewing Cope were nothing more than learned behaviors from my peer group. I never cared for Nancy Reagan either.

Needless to say, I grew up in a small logging community in the rural Coast Range of Oregon. I'd be a third generation logger if it wasn't for spotted owl controversy. Also I grew up next to a large hippie commune as well so I basically saw the way people operate on all kinds of drugs over an entire decade and how the entire fabric of their existence slowly disintegrated over time. In reality, as I found out later they were all nothing more than a bunch of New York trust fund babies and when their rich parents finally got tired of paying for their little social experiment plus the fact that all the orgies and free love resulted in the cold hard reality of children they all scattered and went their separate ways.

That said, I still stick by my opinion that Marijuana is a dangerous psychoactive drug that has many harmful effects and for sure get users onto Meth, Heroin and Cocaine. Not only that, Marijuana users are typically chronic users, not just once a month or every couple months. This means in the Marijuana users mind that they consider being stoned to actually be living in a normal reality and that being clean just means that you're just in a waiting period until you can get normal again. This is wrong addictive behavior. Chronic usage can lead to many different health problems including but not limited to Neurological, Lungs Heart, Liver and Vasculature damage. All I'm saying is people you don't need this stuff to live life.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 12, 2014)

massachusetts should be following shortly! i love an occasional doobie


----------



## will_shred (Jan 12, 2014)

I find it pretty offensive when people like Eric try to talk about pot like they're experts on the subject when they've probably had almost zero first hand experience. The odds are, Eric. That you run into cannabis users every single day, you just don't know it because they don't fit your preconceived notion of what a cannabis user must look like. The assumption that most, or all users are "chronic" users is completely asinine, or that all cannabis users have some deep seated psychological issues that makes them turn to this harmful narcotic? I take it you were told that by Bill O'Riley?

Guess what, I went to a party last night. I didn't drink, I smoked a bowl with some friends and just chilled out. I guess that must mean i'm an addict with deep seated psychological issues right? I mean, there MUST be something horribly wrong with me to turn to a life of drug abuse and crime  Oh, also ever since smoking the marijuana, I really strongly feel the need to go to some coke. Also, maybe i'll head over to the projects and pick up some meth. That sounds fun 

Oh, it's your opinion that it has many dangerous side effects? Please, show us the scientific studies listing all the horrendous side effects of cannabis. I have a feeling that you can't. Side effects include, laughing fits, eating out your fridge, thinking about stuff, and couch lock. When smoked in moderation, the after effects on the body are almost zero. When eaten/vaped/drank, the effects might actually be zero. I've seen the effects of cannabis abuse, the worst I've seen is that people just seem a little "slow". in addition to becoming dependent on it, however people can also become addicted to fast food, shopping, gambling, and alcohol and those are all perfectly legal. I can't stress enough the difference between use and abuse, it's the difference between a craft beer enthusiast and an alcoholic. 

I don't get what's so hard for you right wingers to understand. I work hard in school, I have an active social life, I have goals and aspirations. I just happen to choose cannabis over alcohol. It's literally that simple. My Dad smoked plenty back in his day, he ended up being an executive at a large financial institution. But, he's just a filthy pot head right? Same with my cousin who works full time, has a kid, and maintains a 3.8 GPA in nursing school. 

I'll say this one more time, the notion that cannabis users are any different than anyone else is a LIE. You can't lump us into one crowd, because so many people across all different ethnic backrounds, social groups, economic classes use cannabis. So, unless you also believe that we should ban ALL drugs. Stop bashing this one. Also, if you believe all drugs should be banned that makes you quite the authoritarian. Authoritarians, or anyone who believes that it's the governments job to provide a moral compass for it's people are delusional. Even if you don't agree with drug use, there's no way you can stop people from using. 

Also, your argument that after government regulations take effect only big agriculture will be able to take place in the market is WRONG, WRONG, and WRONG. Let me tell you why, because already there are rules in CO that cannabis shops have to grow something like %70 of their product in house. Which means that right off the bat, giant cannabis farms will be legally very difficult to make. Also, if that were true that regulation only allowed room for corporate giants than there would be no craft beers (The collective craft beer market; thousands of small brewers are now outselling the corporate beer giants), local restaurants, or many small businesses of any kind would not exist.

Just to reiterate my point, if when you think of someone who uses cannabis you think of something along the lines of this (See photo below), you are either delusional or extraordinarily ignorant.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jan 12, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> OK. Well lets just sit back for a minute and ponder this principle. First of all, if Marijuana is legalized then why does it need to be regulated and taxed? Legalization and regulation & taxation are two mutually exclusive things in my opinion. Who's to say how it should be regulated and at what rate it should be taxed at? On one hand, people seem to want the freedom to consume Marijuana yet they also seem to want a new set of laws imposed on themselves. This is illogical. Then who decides where this money goes? To buy more fighter jets and tanks or pork barrel projects for another one of our millionaire Congressmen? As it stands the people actually doing all the work and taking all the risks are the ones who are making all the money and spending it in their local economy's. Not like I approve of that however once the government takes over the revenue will go into a vast sucking vortex.



Wouldn't the taxation/regulation of it be a state issue, not federal? So I don't really think that equates into "more fighter jets and tanks" considering that's a federal thing. I'd much rather have another source of revenue on something that people are going to buy anyway regardless of the legality of it, than say for example here in PA have them raise the gas tax like crazy (like they just did) to pay for our crumbling infrastructure. Just because you "don't need something to live" doesn't mean it should be illegal. I could argue that you don't need religion to live and IMO (an entirely different debate of itself which I don't want to get into) that organized religion causes far more damage than marijuana has ever done. The way you speak just makes you sound like an elitist who thinks you're better than people who smoke just because you don't and you think you know everything about it (without providing any support of the "facts" you throw in your posts).

P.S. Before you go on your "well you're just a hippie pothead stoner who can't think straight cuz you're blazed all the time" rant, I don't even smoke, nor do I enjoy it.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 12, 2014)

If someone goes from weed to heroin or other hard drugs he is an idiot in my book and it's his fault. You dont just inject, snort or smoke something without knowing what it does to you. Doing it because a 'friend' convinced you or thinking like "weed is not a big deal, I can handle some heavier stuff" is foolish and you will of course suffer the consequences of your actions. Dont blame the plant, blame the foolishness, greediness and carelessness of the people.


----------



## TheManWhoWalksAlone (Jan 12, 2014)

Weed Must be legal, Weed will be legal, and I will forever be a Toker. I don't need anyone to tell me that it's right or wrong. The Universe gave us a gift, and that gift my friends.....is Cannabis.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 12, 2014)

I have piles of psychological problems.

If smoking weed makes life easier to deal with then I'll do it.

I don't really care about legality - I do things because they make sense to me. 

I'm a criminal. Lock me up!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 12, 2014)

Have you ever smoked weed Eric?


----------



## Joose (Jan 12, 2014)

Saying that you'll forever be of an opinion that doesn't line up with facts is nuts. I just can't wrap my head around that.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 12, 2014)

Joose said:


> Saying that you'll forever be of an opinion that doesn't line up with facts is nuts. I just can't wrap my head around that.



That's kind of the the American right wing in a nutshell. 

I'm not going to say that there aren't stupid liberals, because just check any "liberal" facebook page; ATTP, Liberals are cool, Americans against Fox, and so on. You'll find plenty of cringeworthy content there. However the right wing seems to be much more delusional in general...


----------



## Joose (Jan 12, 2014)

They're both pretty ridiculous. Lol


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 12, 2014)

will_shred said:


> That's kind of the the American right wing in a nutshell.
> 
> I'm not going to say that there aren't stupid liberals, because just check any "liberal" facebook page; ATTP, Liberals are cool, Americans against Fox, and so on. You'll find plenty of cringeworthy content there. However the right wing seems to be much more delusional in general...


 
Well the right-wing gets highlighted much more than the left, unless you dig a bit for it, as you yourself did, but the average joe only sees what is shoved in their face by a liberal dominated media.
The extreme left is a might cooky and delusional also IMO .


----------



## will_shred (Jan 12, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Well the right-wing gets highlighted much more than the left, unless you dig a bit for it, as you yourself did, but the average joe only sees what is shoved in their face by a liberal dominated media.
> The extreme left is a might cooky and delusional also IMO .



Well, you're certainly not wrong 

However I think the big difference is that the right wingers have actually elected a lot of these crazies into office, while I might not be a supporter of the democratic party because of their authoritarian tendencies (See, New York City), I think that the dems have the well being of the people in mind much more so than the republicans. Personally I would really like to see more Green Party representatives be elected, but that's probably just a pipe dream


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 12, 2014)

molsoncanadian said:


> I personally don't enjoy marijuana often, but occasionally it's comforting to know that complete relaxation isn't intangible.
> 
> Im gonna have to chime in quick here, first off I respect your opinion's, and I believe you have some merit to a couple of your points, however blaming your pothead buddy for an accident you were involved in, and equating it to "stupid stuff stoners do," I would argue that you were equally stupid getting in the vehicle with him. If you are someone who follows logic, wouldn't you think twice before getting in? For someone who is so against these idea's im amazed you even have friends like that. I cant see you enjoying yourself with someone of that "caliber" given your uncompromising attitude.
> 
> ...


----------



## molsoncanadian (Jan 12, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> Actually, I went back and read this statement and thought about it all day. I seen this similar talking point brought forth before by the NORML crowd. So yeah, the variation of the argument I think we've all heard now goes something like this: _*
> 
> "Hey Guys! If only the government would legalize and regulate **Marijuana we'd put the bad guys out of business plus have significant new sources of tax revenue and economic growth!"*_
> 
> ...



Eric,

Have you considered how your extrapolative nature of explaining things significantly reduces your credibility? Stick to the fact's, not story time in your head. Anyone can sit here and anticipate the future steps of this situation, and demonize things, just don't expect anyone to respect your unfounded leer.

I would suggest that the regulation and taxation of marijuana is a result of it being illegal in the first place. I don't think the government is just going to sit back and say "well it was illegal, but now it's not, so fvck it, everyone go nuts." They acknowledge that this plant inherently shares similar effects to that of alcohol, and therefore needs regulation. Logistic steps need to be taken to ensure that it's use won't negatively effect many different things (driving, work related use, the impact on the youth to name a few) By your "story time" logic we should stop regulating and taxing booze.

For someone who continually touts logical thinking, I cant help but imagine where your hamsters wheel went. Your statements are very close to that of some pretentious church group, start with an idea and extrapolate and demonize from there. FEAR FEAR FEAR, drugs bombs, congressmen. LOL you've got it all! 

*" First of all, if Marijuana is legalized then why does it need to be regulated and taxed?"*

and then in your next breath

*"Then who decides where this money goes? To buy more fighter jets and tanks or pork barrel projects for another one of our millionaire Congressmen?"*

Followed by

"*So yeah, in closing your perception of reality is illogical and wrong."*

People like you scare me, and its a shame that the sheeple of America feed off grotesque "fear campaign" logic such as yours. Please do yourself a favour and spread your rhetoric somewhere else, maybe some pretentious snobby uneducated church group will gladly give you their ears. They probably share the same views and have a "firm " grasp on the dealings of a drugs and their intricacies.

Once again I have to reiterate, marijuana is being consumed regardless of it's legality, you are living in present tense drug infused America. Before these issues came about everyone who wanted to smoke pot did, and will continue to. Your destitute of vision only reinforces the lack of ground you are standing on. 

Please read some facts, mull them around, and reconsider your self righteous flim flam. Arguments generally require factual information, not the mindless babbling of a uneducated twit. People are trying to critically examine the pro's and con's of this, while your are walking in with your right wing occultism, spare us.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 12, 2014)

molsoncanadian said:


> Eric,
> 
> Have you considered how your extrapolative nature of explaining things significantly reduces your credibility? Stick to the fact's, not story time in your head. Anyone can sit here and anticipate the future steps of this situation, and demonize things, just don't expect anyone to respect your unfounded leer.
> 
> ...



You, I like you.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 12, 2014)

will_shred said:


> You, I like you.


 Me too.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 12, 2014)

You guys have to keep in mind that Eric's been found posting comments on YouTube that are the complete opposite of the views he espouses on here. That means either his SSO opinions are what he actually think and he's trolling youtube, his youtube opinions are what he actually thinks and he's trolling SSO, or neither are true and he's trolling both.

Regardless of which of those is true (and it must be either one or none of them, since it can't be all three), it's obvious he's not below trolling/professing beliefs he doesn't actually hold, so who's to say he's not just taking you all for a ride to see you get all riled up?

I know _I _think it's pretty hilarious to see and consider Eric to be one of the posters I look forward to reading the most, but I figured it's something you should all probably keep in mind, hahaha.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 12, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You guys have to keep in mind that Eric's been found posting comments on YouTube that are the complete opposite of the views he espouses on here. That means either his SSO opinions are what he actually think and he's trolling youtube, his youtube opinions are what he actually thinks and he's trolling SSO, or neither are true and he's trolling both.
> 
> Regardless of which of those is true (and it must be either one or none of them, since it can't be all three), it's obvious he's not below trolling/professing beliefs he doesn't actually hold, so who's to say he's not just taking you all for a ride to see you get all riled up?
> 
> I know _I _think it's pretty hilarious to see and consider Eric to be one of the posters I look forward to reading the most, but I figured it's something you should all probably keep in mind, hahaha.


 
Now I'm picturing him stoking a big ole hooch bomb as he types, just grinning ear to ear with comic delight .


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 12, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Now I'm picturing him stoking a big ole hooch bomb as he types, just grinning ear to ear with comic delight .


 and I'd like to see those Youtube comments


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 12, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Have you ever smoked weed Eric?





TRENCHLORD said:


> Now I'm picturing him stoking a big ole hooch bomb as he types, just grinning ear to ear with comic delight .



Lol... Nah guys I don't smoke pot. I've had mild to moderate asthma my entire life so yeah, not good. My dad was a heavy smoker and so were most of the kids at my high school (you could smoke in the parking lot in those days and chew in class as long as you spit in a can) so a couple of times I thought I'd be a big shot and take a puff of a cigarette and each time it really messed me up. And of course everyone thought it was hilarious. On the other hand I will honestly tell you I was dosed with pot brownies by mistake while hanging out at the commune and then another time at the Oregon Country Fair where someone gave me a pot cookie on purpose because I guess they thought it was a joke. So yeah, both times it wasn't that big of deal because I'm pretty easy going but I definitely felt the effects.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> You guys have to keep in mind that Eric's been found posting comments on YouTube that are the complete opposite of the views he espouses on here. That means either his SSO opinions are what he actually think and he's trolling youtube, his youtube opinions are what he actually thinks and he's trolling SSO, or neither are true and he's trolling both.
> 
> Regardless of which of those is true (and it must be either one or none of them, since it can't be all three), it's obvious he's not below trolling/professing beliefs he doesn't actually hold, so who's to say he's not just taking you all for a ride to see you get all riled up?
> 
> I know _I _think it's pretty hilarious to see and consider Eric to be one of the posters I look forward to reading the most, but I figured it's something you should all probably keep in mind, hahaha.



Yeah, I think you're probably talking about all the militant black metal videos I was posting in the comments of making a big ruckus about "good old fashioned Christ Raping metal" and stuff to that effect. Got quite a few people pretty inflamed lol... So yeah, honestly I'm pretty much a Libertarian and I don't really care what anyone does as it doesn't effect me personally.

I've noticed People here on SS.org seem to be pretty touchy about three things here on SS.org. You get a legendary knee jerk reaction here if you say anything negative regarding Marijuana, My Little Pony or Periphery.

That said, overall its really easy to get the Pro-Pot people stirred up. Its really the only thing they're passionate about plus it crosses all racial, cultural and musical genre lines. I've noticed that its truly something that hippies metalheads, black gangsters, juggalos and other have in common. They all like to constantly get super stoned and heaven forbid anybody question them or get in their way lol... 

Honestly though people Marijuana isn't something you need in your life just to function. All the emotional problems you think you're masking with booze & pot and the empty space you need to fill will only be satisfied when you realize that you need too submit to the one and only engineer of the infinite universe and that's the one and only God.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 12, 2014)

U Mad Tho?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 13, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> All the emotional problems you think you're masking with booze & pot and the empty space you need to fill will only be satisfied when you realize that you need too submit to the one and only engineer of the infinite universe and that's the one and only God.



I smoke pot for a recreational activity, not to fill an emotional void.  

I'm not gonna turn this into a religious debate because this thread already has enough conflict but saying "one and only God" is most likely gonna piss some people off even more.


----------



## Joose (Jan 13, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> Honestly though people Marijuana isn't something you need in your life just to function. All the emotional problems you think you're masking with booze & pot and the empty space you need to fill will only be satisfied when you realize that you need too submit to the one and only engineer of the infinite universe and that's the one and only God.



...I'd rather have weed.


----------



## MFB (Jan 13, 2014)

> Honestly though people Marijuana isn't something you need in your life just to function. All the emotional problems you think you're masking with booze & pot and the empty space you need to fill will only be satisfied when you realize that you need too submit to the one and only engineer of the infinite universe and that's the one and only God.



But, God spoke through his most true form of all, the burning bush. Surely you wouldn't argue that God would talk to man in his truest form if he didn't want us to honor it by burning a little bit of our own no?

(God works like a Pokemon right, where burning bush = third evolution?)


----------



## will_shred (Jan 13, 2014)

A recent study done by Northwestern University found that chronic pot use actually shrinks the part of the brain in charge of dealing with memory. 


I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Joose (Jan 13, 2014)

^Well, don't we all know it can have an effect on memory? Just more of the moderation we were talking about.


----------



## Nile (Jan 13, 2014)

^That shit has been highly debated and is one of the main arguments people use. There has been studies for and against memory loss from using Marijuana.

There is a perceivable memory loss when you are high but not after as far as I've seen.


----------



## Joose (Jan 13, 2014)

^Indeed. And it's usually just short-term anyway.

I don't have any memory problems when I'm sober.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 13, 2014)

will_shred said:


> A recent study done by Northwestern University found that chronic pot use actually shrinks the part of the brain in charge of dealing with memory.
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here.



And ethanol based alcohol in general damages neurons so that they send / receive information less effectively. The simple fact is, there are no viable studies that show Pot being any more damaging than other substances people use to alter their brain state. There are studies showing it to have less overall health impact than either smoking cigarettes or drinking alcohol. 

It's better that the government regulates and taxes it the same as Alcohol and Tobacco; that way we generate income and we save ourselves billions of tax dollars, not just in legal expenses, but in incarceration. Save that money to prosecute crack, meth, heroin, cocaine, pcp, etc; drugs that people can overdose on.

Humanity has been looking for ways to get fscked up pretty much as long as we've been around, I doubt it's going to stop anytime soon. There will always be burnout stoners that are worthless, just as there are worthless drunks. Legalizing marijuana won't make that any worse or better just because people have freer access to it.

This is coming from someone that doesn't smoke but does drink alcohol.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 13, 2014)

wow I think everyone arguing is passing over the fact,that with the currant politicians in power, this isn`t a left vs right issue or a left vs right who won.

its everyone in america Won one,just a little bit

this is FREEDOM....

its YOUR CHOICE, on if your going to use it,and NOT the currant JBT's telling you what you need or have to do through Gov Regulation and Laws.

take the win people,before the big boot comes down on you...
left or right,we are all in this sinking ship together.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 13, 2014)

Mordacain said:


> And ethanol based alcohol in general damages neurons so that they send / receive information less effectively. The simple fact is, there are no viable studies that show Pot being any more damaging than other substances people use to alter their brain state. There are studies showing it to have less overall health impact than either smoking cigarettes or drinking alcohol.
> 
> It's better that the government regulates and taxes it the same as Alcohol and Tobacco; that way we generate income and we save ourselves billions of tax dollars, not just in legal expenses, but in incarceration. Save that money to prosecute crack, meth, heroin, cocaine, pcp, etc; drugs that people can overdose on.
> 
> ...




Coming from someone who does smoke and doesn't drink alcohol (Well, I drink good beer, but I usually never have more than two drinks at any given time), I'm talking about the risks that come with extremely heavy use. The subjects tested were people in their 20's who had smoked every day for _at least_ the past 3 years. They found not just reduced activity, but an actual shrinkage of that area of the brain. 

Given that this is about the worst thing found associated with chronic use, that's still extremely mild compared to what happens to your body with alcohol abuse, or abuse of pretty much any other drug. I'm not taking sides here, i'm just relaying information.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm surprised I managed to make it to the 6th page without linking to this article:

5 Pro-Marijuana Arguments That Aren't Helping | Cracked.com


----------



## Joose (Jan 13, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm surprised I managed to make it to the 6th page without linking to this article:
> 
> 5 Pro-Marijuana Arguments That Aren't Helping | Cracked.com



He makes some good points that any rational person would agree with. But he also sounds like he's just ranting half of the time. I mean, asking who needs rope? That was kind of dumb. And I didn't see him say anything about the paper. Not making paper out of hemp at this point in time is a little ridiculous... 

He also made fun of the tax benefits by saying the dent it would make is like shooting the sun with a BB gun. Really? There is not 1 thing that will fix the economy on its own. But making a dent with _billions_ of dollars and hundreds of thousands of jobs (speaking as if legal across the US, of course) is significant.

He sounds like someone who doesn't really care either way; therefore, he seems to take an "I don't get it, so i'm going to poke fun at it angrily, because I'm tired of hearing about something that doesn't bother me" attitude.

At least how I saw it lol. I don't have any major medical issues, I just want to smoke weed when I want to relax; i have no problem admitting that. But that's just my own personal reason, doesn't mean I don't genuinely care about the benefits that don't directly affect me.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 13, 2014)

Joose said:


> He makes some good points that any rational person would agree with. But he also sounds like he's just ranting half of the time.
> 
> He sounds like someone who doesn't really care either way; therefore, he seems to take an "I don't get it, so i'm going to poke fun at it angrily, because I'm tired of hearing about something that doesn't bother me" attitude.



Pretty much par for the course with any politically oriented cracked article.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2014)

Joose said:


> He makes some good points that any rational person would agree with. But he also sounds like he's just ranting half of the time. I mean, asking who needs rope? That was kind of dumb. And I didn't see him say anything about the paper. Not making paper out of hemp at this point in time is a little ridiculous...



The point had nothing to do with whether or not using hemp products would actually be beneficial, and he wasn't trying to say that it wouldn't be. He was saying that it seems disingenuous for people who obviously just want to smoke weed and wouldn't give five ....s and a handshake about the paper industry if they couldn't use it for their cause to try to make it seem like they care about things like industry or cancer research rather than just wanting to get stoned. 



Joose said:


> He also made fun of the tax benefits by saying the dent it would make is like shooting the sun with a BB gun. Really? There is not 1 thing that will fix the economy on its own. But making a dent with _billions_ of dollars and hundreds of thousands of jobs (speaking as if legal across the US, of course) is significant.



You're arguing against a point he wasn't making again. He wasn't saying there's any one thing that will fix the economy on its own or that the taxes and jobs created won't be significant, he was saying that the pro-legalization crowd who say legalization WILL fix the economy on its own (and he linked to people who do say that) are wrong, which you apparently agree with him on, but still somehow find a point of contention. 



Joose said:


> He sounds like someone who doesn't really care either way; therefore, he seems to take an "I don't get it, so i'm going to poke fun at it angrily, because I'm tired of hearing about something that doesn't bother me" attitude.



Doesn't care: check. Doesn't want to hear about it anymore: Check. Doesn' get it? Sounds to me like he gets it just fine. He outlines some common arguments used by the hardline pro-legalization crows (with links to back them up), then demonstrates how they're wrong or not really helping (again with links to back them up). 



Joose said:


> At least how I saw it lol.



It seems to me that you started reading the article already on the defensive, and expected him to be trying to provide arguments against legaliztion, or to be saying that pro-legalization arguments are all bad. Instead, all he did was point out the flaws in a few key arguments and how they're utilized.



Joose said:


> I don't have any major medical issues, I just want to smoke weed when I want to relax; i have no problem admitting that. But that's just my own personal reason, doesn't mean I don't genuinely care about the benefits that don't directly affect me.



Your argument there is the one argument he readily agrees with being a good and perfectly valid reason: You just want to get high. He's cool with that, and thinks that should be reason enough for it. It's cool that you might also genuinely care about medical benefits or the hemp inustry, but you've got blinders on if you think the most vocal of the pro-legalization bunch are genuinely concerned about them rather than just using them to bolster their platform so they can legally get high .


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 13, 2014)

There's one thing we can probably all agree on in this discussion.

Hemp makes a pretty mean speaker cone 

Cannabis Rex anyone?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 13, 2014)

Hemp = pollen pollution

KILL HEMP!!!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 14, 2014)

Maybe mass hemp crops will revitalize the bee population?


----------



## Xaios (Jan 15, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Maybe mass hemp crops will revitalize the bee population?



Duuuuuude, this honey is SOOO GOOD!!

________________

While I can't say I relish the idea of pot legalization for the simple fact that it would make it more common in public, I really can't think of any reasonable argument not to legalize it, so long as it's taxed and controlled similarly to tobacco. I don't smoke it myself, never have. My main beefs with it are a) I simply _hate_ the smell, and b) purely from an anecdotal standpoint, it has a way of amplifying the negative traits of certain people's overall demeanor. For example, if someone is naturally lazy, weed just seems to make it that much worse.


----------



## Joose (Jan 15, 2014)

Xaios said:


> For example, if someone is naturally lazy, weed just seems to make it that much worse.



That person needs a strong Sativa; I suggest Sour Diesel. It's like caffeine weed. 

Can't believe you hate the smell. I don't like the smell of shitty weed... like, the kind you smell at concerts because the people with good shit smoked before the show and are good to go for hours lol.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 15, 2014)

Joose said:


> That person needs a strong Sativa; I suggest Sour Diesel. It's like caffeine weed.
> 
> Can't believe you hate the smell. I don't like the smell of shitty weed... like, the kind you smell at concerts because the people with good shit smoked before the show and are good to go for hours lol.



Or some Green Goblin.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 15, 2014)

Weed snobs are _the worst_.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 15, 2014)

abandonist said:


> Weed snobs are _the worst_.


We prefer _Cannabis Connoisseurs _


----------



## Joose (Jan 15, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> We prefer _Cannabis Connoisseur's _



Indeed we do.

If you have the option to know how the strain will make you feel, I'd say it's a pretty big plus. 

I don't miss all the lying dealers. Not one bit.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 15, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> We prefer _Cannabis Connoisseur's _



Maybe you'd be able to properly form plurals if you weren't so high all the time!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 15, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Maybe you'd be able to properly form plurals if you weren't so high all the time!


BUUURRRNNN!!!!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 16, 2014)

It's extra funny to me because otherwise, he actually spelled "connoisseur" correctly, hahaha.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 16, 2014)

Auto correct! 

And actually I haven't smoked in quite some time.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Auto correct!
> 
> And actually I haven't smoked in quite some time.


So there are long term effects! Eric was right.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 16, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Eric was right.



Don't ever say that again...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 16, 2014)

Actually I happen just to be a lazy high school student who clicks on the first suggestion from auto correct when I misspell something. If it's close enough I just let it ride. 

As far as long term effects; I don't believe that I personally have been negatively impacted cognitively wise. However, I know a few people who are well on track to becoming permafried before they make it to their 30's. 



dedsouth333 said:


> Don't ever say that again...



 Hurr durr guis I smoked the wacky tabacky and now my mom wipes my bum agin.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Hurr durr guis I smoked the wacky tabacky and now my mom wipes my bum agin.


This alone makes me glad I mentioned Eric.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 16, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Hurr durr guis I smoked the wacky tabacky and now my mom wipes my bum agin.



 This made my night.


----------



## Vhyle (Jan 16, 2014)

Dude.

Wait... what?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 16, 2014)

Vhyle said:


> Dude.
> 
> Wait... what?


Dude...have you ever noticed that the sun rises...like, every day. 

Woah maaaannn...it totally does 

Really life conversation that I witnessed right there.


----------



## Joose (Jan 16, 2014)

This thread is even better when you're stoned, by the way. Not unlike a great many other things.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 16, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Dude...have you ever noticed that the sun rises...like, every day.
> 
> Woah maaaannn...it totally does


 
"They call 'em fingers, but I never actually see them fing... oh, wait, there they go..."


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 16, 2014)

Joose said:


> This thread is even better when you're stoned, by the way. Not unlike a great many other things.


I've always thought that was the point.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 21, 2014)

A new favorite thing to do with friends:
Get stoned and play Borderlands 2. Weed makes that game so much more fun especially when all of you are trying to navigate in the same bandit technical.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 21, 2014)

ghstofperdition said:


> A new favorite thing to do with friends:
> Get stoned and play Borderlands 2.


 
Pretty sure it makes all video games more fun  Except Call of Duty. Or at least, in my case, I'm too stoned to play well and my friends get angry  Even worse, they're usually more stoned than I....


----------



## asher (Jan 21, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> Pretty sure it makes all video games more fun  Except Call of Duty. Or at least, in my case, I'm too stoned to play well and my friends get angry  Even worse, they're usually more stoned than I....



I've played Counter-Strike and TF2 with stoned friends. One of them turns into a ....ing headshot ninja in CS, the other becomes basically incompetent (both were pretty good normally).

Though when the one who sucked stoned played TF2 with me he'd just Medic to my Heavy. And then I'd go on 27/35-1/2 game-winning rape trains


----------



## Joose (Jan 21, 2014)

My focus levels go wayyy up when I'm stoned and racing in Forza Motorsport. My best lap times always happen when I'm stoned.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 21, 2014)

is this now a general stoner thread? It seems like it lol.


----------



## asher (Jan 21, 2014)

Eric Christian's been banned and he's like 99% of the other side of the argument, so...


----------



## Joose (Jan 21, 2014)

will_shred said:


> is this now a general stoner thread? It seems like it lol.



Works for me.

All parts of both sides of the arguments have been said, it's very one-sided, so... yeah. 

I saw the other day that some 82% of Floridians are in favor of MMJ; what a shockingly high percentage.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey look, another Cracked article to get all worked up over!

4 Reasons Legalized Weed Is Proving to Be a Total Bummer | Cracked.com


----------



## Joose (Jan 22, 2014)

I've learned that Cracked is useless. That article is no different.

It's like someone is just sitting there, angry that it's legal and trying to find any reason they can to bring people down.

"You can still be fired for smoking at home". Whoop dee doo. That will change over time.

"You still can't smoke in public". Don't care, I can smoke on my porch and that's as far as I need to go.

"For banks, weed money is still drug money". Holy shit, banks break laws????!!!  No but seriously, this is the only piece I find relevant and even slightly interesting. But, it will all be figured out.

"You can still goto jail for it". You can go to jail for a lot of things. I got a speeding ticket yesterday, right after leaving the dispensary. Cop saw my bag, did a breathalyzer test for weed, wrote my ticket and sent me on my way.

If I see another Cracked article in this thread, I'm not even going to click the link.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 22, 2014)

Joose said:


> If I see another Cracked article in this thread, I'm not even going to click the link.



5 Everyday Things That Go Totally Nuts in Zero Gravity | Cracked.com

We'll see about that!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 22, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Hey look, another Cracked article to get all worked up over!
> 
> 4 Reasons Legalized Weed Is Proving to Be a Total Bummer | Cracked.com


----------



## Joose (Jan 22, 2014)

pink freud said:


> 5 Everyday Things That Go Totally Nuts in Zero Gravity | Cracked.com
> 
> We'll see about that!



Damnit. I suppose I should have said another Cracked article pertaining to Colorado's weed laws.


----------



## Guthrielicious (Jan 22, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Hey look, another Cracked article to get all worked up over!
> 
> 4 Reasons Legalized Weed Is Proving to Be a Total Bummer | Cracked.com



The funny thing is that Cracked is so tendentious and their side of the case is often shown before you read 1/10th of the article. This, additionally with the fact that not enough facts are used as evidence for their previous claims. 

Also I saw someone in this thread in the previous page saying that he was not sure about the legalization of weed because of more people using it.

Since I'm not an American I haven't looked at studies based in testing and the general system of the USA, but in Scandinavia and north Europe there are no actual evidence that legalization will make it more used as I've also stated earlier. Many are of that belief, but there are no actual evidence behind it. The fact is that the punishment/penalty of buying weed is so small that the people who are using it are mostly well aware of it and people who won't use weed probably won't use it just because it is legal. This is mainly because of their belief and opinion about weed or being intoxicated and simply because of the standards in society. 

I said probably before because as said there is no evidence of more use/less use. And again I will mention that this is a study based in Europe and not USA. Not saying that it couldn't be the same though.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 22, 2014)

I love Cracked, but yeah, all of the articles I've seen in regards to the subject seem angry and off.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 22, 2014)

I've never thought they seemed angry at all, and I've never seen anyone able to provide any evidence that what they're saying isn't true. They only things they're guilty of with their weed articles are stating the obvious (at least with that last one), and writing articles about emotionally charged subjects as clickbait to increase traffic.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 22, 2014)

Joose said:


> I've learned that Cracked is useless. That article is no different.
> 
> It's like someone is just sitting there, angry that it's legal and trying to find any reason they can to bring people down.
> 
> ...



Again, it seems like you went in to the article ready to be angry at and disagree with anything it said, especially if it didn't conform to the beliefs you already have on the issue. Somehow, you've demonstrated that you don't actually disagree with anything it said, essentially stated that everything in it is true, yet somehow have concluded that the article is useless and will refuse to read anything the site has to say on there matter in he the future.

Fanaticism is a strange and amusing thing .


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2014)

I got more of a "We legalized it, so why are we still treating it like it's illegal?" vibe from that Cracked article rather than "this is why you shouldn't smoke weed even though it's legal".

Having such a strong reaction to what you _think _the opinion of a writer on a comedy website will be is kind of insane. 

The attitude of "I will not so much as consider reading an article that may have negative opinions about things I like" is generally not useful to have in any area.


----------



## Joose (Jan 23, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Again, it seems like you went in to the article ready to be angry at and disagree with anything it said, especially if it didn't conform to the beliefs you already have on the issue. Somehow, you've demonstrated that you don't actually disagree with anything it said, essentially stated that everything in it is true, yet somehow have concluded that the article is useless and will refuse to read anything the site has to say on there matter in he the future.
> 
> Fanaticism is a strange and amusing thing .



Yes, fanaticism, that's it. 

No but seriously, I get what you're saying and knew you'd say pretty much exactly that. Doesn't mean that I don't get a "Everyone who thinks it's great is stupid because of ______, _____ and _______." vibe from them.

If that were the first article from them on the subject that I had read, I would likely just see it as they're just informing the people who think they can just go blaze in a park, that they cannot come even close to that. But enough irritating articles, aimed to be that way or not, and yeah... maybe I start to go into them with a bias. First impressions and such..


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 23, 2014)

Joose said:


> Yes, fanaticism, that's it.



Heh. Perhaps there's a not-so-strong word with fewer negative connotations I could've used instead, but that's the word that popped into mind when I wrote that. For the record, I meant fanatic not in the Islamic Fundamentalist sort of way, but in the GO CUBBIES! sort of way.

EDIT: Fanboyism, maybe? I'd say you're probably a weed fanboy


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 23, 2014)

ghstofperdition said:


> A new favorite thing to do with friends:
> Get stoned and play Borderlands 2. Weed makes that game so much more fun especially when all of you are trying to navigate in the same bandit technical.



Do you still play? I have it on Steam. I'd like to find some friends to play with instead of matchmaking all the time. Also it sounds like it'd be loads of fun because of the animation, and psychos going "I need another head for my merry go round!" 

I'm more of an introverted stoner. I like to do math when I'm high. I don't know calculus yet, so I stick with trig and college algebra


----------



## Joose (Jan 24, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Heh. Perhaps there's a not-so-strong word with fewer negative connotations I could've used instead, but that's the word that popped into mind when I wrote that. For the record, I meant fanatic not in the Islamic Fundamentalist sort of way, but in the GO CUBBIES! sort of way.
> 
> EDIT: Fanboyism, maybe? I'd say you're probably a weed fanboy



That just may be the first time the word "fanboy" has ever been used properly on this forum.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 24, 2014)

Cabinet said:


> Do you still play? I have it on Steam. I'd like to find some friends to play with instead of matchmaking all the time. Also it sounds like it'd be loads of fun because of the animation, and psychos going "I need another head for my merry go round!"
> 
> I'm more of an introverted stoner. I like to do math when I'm high. I don't know calculus yet, so I stick with trig and college algebra





I just got into the game, so yeah I play a lot. 
Sadly I have it for PS3. 

On-topic:
I'll just leave this here...
Compound found in marijuana shown to 'turn off' cancer


----------



## will_shred (Jan 24, 2014)

ghstofperdition said:


> I just got into the game, so yeah I play a lot.
> Sadly I have it for PS3.
> 
> On-topic:
> ...


 

Cannabidiol has been shown to do _a lot_ of interesting, often beneficial stuff for the body. I wish I had saved the link, but I used to have a list of experiments that showed CBD caused the death of multiple difference cancer strains. Including brain cancer, brest cancer, and pancriotic cancer. 

Also CBD may help shield the brain from neuron damage due to head trauma. Which might explain why all my hockey playing friends aren't brain dead yet


----------



## vilk (Jan 25, 2014)

It sounds ridiculous to type it out loud, but I actually feel a little comforted about my aging parents' health because they are both pot heads. My dad's body has been through a lot of trauma, but I'm glad that he chooses to toke up instead of popping pain killers day in and day out like a lot of other people do. If it has any sort of anti-cancer abilities then shit hopefully that's one less thing to worry about.


Has there ever been a study of how many regular marijuana smokers are diagnosed with cancer as compared to non-smokers?


----------



## NickVicious24 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol, all that discussion  here in the netherlands everything is A oke, can't remember my country without weed


----------



## will_shred (Jan 29, 2014)

vilk said:


> It sounds ridiculous to type it out loud, but I actually feel a little comforted about my aging parents' health because they are both pot heads. My dad's body has been through a lot of trauma, but I'm glad that he chooses to toke up instead of popping pain killers day in and day out like a lot of other people do. If it has any sort of anti-cancer abilities then shit hopefully that's one less thing to worry about.
> 
> 
> Has there ever been a study of how many regular marijuana smokers are diagnosed with cancer as compared to non-smokers?



actually yes there has been! It was conducted by Dr. Donald Tashkin who was hired by I believe the department of health to conduct the study. 

He surveyed lung cancer patients with tobacco smokers, pot and tobacco smokers, pot smokers, and non smokers. He found that the rates of lung cancer for those who were exclusively pot smokers were about the same as the non smokers. 

http://www.alternet.org/drugs/media...-helps-prevent-lung-cancer-now-its-med-school


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 23, 2014)

Their ass would be grass in many states.

Sure hope it works for them though. Hate it when kids get sick, it just not fair.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 23, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


>



That video gave me some pretty mixed feelings. 
Glad it helps them live a generally happy life though. I just can't imagine being that stoned all the time


----------



## JoeyW (Feb 23, 2014)

I love weed- I consider myself an enthusiest actually. It's something that has only been positive for me. I do have a question though, that maybe others who share my love for all that is bud can answer, pretaining to mental states while not high. I'll go in depth after. 

Before I ask though, since it doesn't relate to the legal status of Marijuana in the United States, and out of respect for the forum; I just want to verify if this is an appropriate place for me to ask this?


----------



## will_shred (Feb 23, 2014)

JoeyW said:


> I love weed- I consider myself an enthusiest actually. It's something that has only been positive for me. I do have a question though, that maybe others who share my love for all that is bud can answer, pretaining to mental states while not high. I'll go in depth after.
> 
> Before I ask though, since it doesn't relate to the legal status of Marijuana in the United States, and out of respect for the forum; I just want to verify if this is an appropriate place for me to ask this?



I think it's a bit of a gray area, you usually won't get banned for talking about pot. But I think one of the mods could answer the question better than me.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 24, 2014)

I talked about it on here. I wonder how much longer it'll be til a "Who's Been Smoking?" Thread is tolerated. I mean, it's legal in two states.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 24, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I talked about it on here. I wonder how much longer it'll be til a "Who's Been Smoking?" Thread is tolerated. I mean, it's legal in two states.


 
Gotta be "Who be smok'n?" though .


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 24, 2014)

Nah, blazing is far more appropriate actually.


----------



## JoeyW (Feb 24, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I talked about it on here. I wonder how much longer it'll be til a "Who's Been Smoking?" Thread is tolerated. I mean, it's legal in two states.


 

I don't see why it'd be an issue if you have your medical lisence though


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 24, 2014)

NickVicious24 said:


> Lol, all that discussion  here in the netherlands everything is A-okay



Except for a few people I went to school with:


The one who went to mental hospital with a psychosis
The one who flunked out of college and now is a depressed production line worker
The one who flunked out of college and now is so depressed he can't even be a production line worker
The one who succeeded in proving the stepping stone theory and now does the sniffy sniff.
I thank God every day I was able to quit that shit.


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Feb 24, 2014)

Time to be honest, 17 year old *high* schooler here. My friends and I were talking about this at lunch, we are considered "popular" kids, all of us are athletes and all, but in and out of sport season all that we have been doing lately is smoking pot. The amount of house parties has gone down to maybe 2 per month because of the cops cracking down on them, but that is fine with me because us staying in and smoking pot is much safer. Like I said, all we really have been doing lately is going to one of our friends houses, smoking a substantial amount of pot, eating a lot of food and just watching movies, playing video games, and whatever else comes to our stoned minds until we pass out. We almost always stay in the house too because one, we're too lazy to leave the house and everyone just says that they're too high to drive. What is wrong with us living that lifestyle? We're all active kids, and we're partaking in our activities in a controlled environment.


----------



## Joose (Feb 24, 2014)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Except for a few people I went to school with:
> 
> 
> The one who went to mental hospital with a psychosis
> ...



Those sound like personal issues, not issues that can be blamed on weed. 

The "stepping stone theory" is ridiculously wrong. He does the sniffy sniff because he wanted something stronger. Seems to be the most common misconception of them all. "Weed makes you do hard drugs!"... No, they want more than weed or alcohol can give them, that's their problem. They should just see a doctor and get a pill that does what they want. 

How about me, with the reverse of that? I did lots of sniffy, H and poppables when I was younger, realized it was bad and way too hardcore for me. Switched to weed, been a happy and productive human being ever since.


----------



## JoeyW (Feb 25, 2014)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Except for a few people I went to school with:
> 
> 
> The one who went to mental hospital with a psychosis
> ...


 

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh


----------

